

I Just Paid For a Promotional Video And Twitter Effectively Killed My Service - bozho
http://web.bozho.net/?p=223

======
PhrosTT
When Google Maps announced they were going to start charging it was exactly
like getting AIDS.

...Maybe don't compare losing API access to being a Cancer patient. This isn't
going to kill you, or financially bankrupt you, or destroy your family...

~~~
jetti
Agreed. I think a better analogy would be comparing this situation to being a
squatter and seeing a real estate agent sign in the yard of the house you've
been squatting in. You realize that you only have a short amount of time to
leech off the work of others before it is cut off.

~~~
marquis
>leech off the work of others

That's an unfair assessment. In same cases perhaps, but the core issues is
that Twitter et al offer certain types of access and then revoke it. If this
developer had reverse-engineered their API and they closed the loophole,
leeching would be a more relevant term.

~~~
vampirechicken
Twitter is a private service. You use it at their pleasure.

------
eslachance
I personally can't fathom how I could live with a business model that depends
on the TOS of other companies. I mean, sure there are markets for these kinds
of things, but the risk associated with it scare me shitless.

------
jefe78
I stopped reading at the cancer reference. What a joke.

~~~
bozho
What a bigoted statement. So, metaphors should no longer be used? If I can
afford to write this metaphor, having lost my brother 3 months ago, I don't
really get it how people are so sensitive about metaphors, even if they are a
bit too strong.

~~~
jefe78
I welcome metaphors but your use was...well, shit. You basically dropped the
word cancer in there then moved on without fleshing out the thought. And just
because you've lost someone doesn't make it less offensive. You're comparing
your first world problems to a crippling illness. I might be bigoted but
you're a petty child in my eyes.

~~~
bozho
Although I don't agree with this way of thinking, I acknowledge that some
people may find a metaphor offensive. For that, I removed mine, but I hope
people will start understanding when words are meant to be offensive and when
it's just humour or metaphors.

------
TomGullen
This is the downside of building a product which is at the mercy of another
companies service.

------
smcguinness
The video is good. Tried to find a site of who did it, but could only get a
Vemeo page. Maybe you can get some supplemental income on creating them a site
to sell their videos.

~~~
uptown
Their site is linked from their Vimeo page:

<http://www.2dream-animation.com/>

